# My Curried Chicken Recipe



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Dec 3, 2007)

This recipe is great for the cold weather. It's very hearty and filling. one of my families favorites.

1 whole chicken, cut into pieces, skinned 
or 2 pounds of chicken breast cut into pieces, skinned
1 1/3 cup water
1 cup coconut milk
3/4 cup milk
3/4 cup sour cream
1 1/2 cup frozen peas and carrots
3/4 cups vegetable oil
3 large onions, diced 
2 large potatoes, peeled and diced
1 teaspoon of cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon of ginger powder 
1 teaspoon of paprika 
4 tablespoons of curry powder
1/2 teaspoon of brown sugar 
1 teaspoon of cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon of garlic powder
Salt and pepper 



In a deep pot heat oil at medium-high heat. add onions, cook until they appear translucent. lower heat to medium-low, stir in all seasonings.

The oil, onions and seasonings should come together like a paste.

Add in water, coconut milk, milk, and sour cream. stir until everything is blended well.

Add chicken, potatoes, peas and carrots. cover the pot and let simmer at medium heat for 45 minutes.

Serve over rice.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## stassie (Dec 3, 2007)

Mmm... looks nice


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes, it is. 
if you try it, please let me know how it turns out for you.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks I can't wait to try it!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 23, 2007)

Mac-n-Cheese! said:


> This recipe is great for the cold weather. It's very hearty and filling. one of my families favorites.
> 
> 1 whole chicken, cut into pieces, skinned
> or 2 pounds of chicken breast cut into pieces, skinned
> ...


Since they want something with indian flavor this is what they are getting 
Christmas Day.  Hope they don't complain that it isn't lamb or steak.  

Sounds good to me.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 25, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:


> Since they want something with indian flavor this is what they are getting
> Christmas Day.  Hope they don't complain that it isn't lamb or steak.
> 
> Sounds good to me.



was this 4 tablespoon of curry?  They tell me seems too much.


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Dec 30, 2007)

That's the amount I always use, I've tried less but I've settled on that amount. 

But, you can definitely adjust to your own specific tastes.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 30, 2007)

Sounds pretty good.  I'm always down to try a new curry dish.  I may sample some of your style here thank you kindly.


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Dec 30, 2007)

YEAH, try it. You are so welcome.


----------



## sicklyscott (Feb 14, 2008)

I finally tried this recipe last night.  I did a typical newbie mistake and didn't stir the pot enough therefore adding a nice burnt smell to the dish.  Luckily the curry is strong enough to cover most of it up for those less concerned.


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Feb 16, 2008)

So sorry you had a problem with stickage, Scott. But, I'm so glad you tried the recipe.

Other than the little bit of burnt flavor (lol) how was it? 

I hope you try it again without having any little mishaps.


----------



## ChefRuby (Feb 17, 2008)

Cooking curry chicken with coconut milk, wow, smells good.


----------

